# A Certain Colour Horse needs a Certain Colour Saddle?



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

I was told that if your horses is a certain colour, you need a certain colour saddle. Like, my horse is grey and i was told that you are supposed to put tan tack on them. Is this true?


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

My horse is grey and I have a black saddle and my friends horse is black and has a tan saddle.

Colour makes no difference what-so-ever, its all personal preference, as long as the saddle fits.


----------



## equestrian_rider465 (Aug 30, 2008)

oh okay.  thank you


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Certain color tack looks best on certain color horses, but otherwise it doesn't matter. It's just what YOU like


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yep, there is no "supposed to". Some horses look better in a certain color but that does not mean that they HAVE to have that color. My saddle is a darkish brown and i use it on every color horse from gray to blood bay to dark bay to sorrel to black and they all look fine.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think the only time it 'may' matter can be in the show ring...sometimes judges can be pretty picky about color schemes...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I would much rather somone look at my horse and say "wow look what he can do" than have them compliment my color scheme. Don't worry about it and concentrate on learning to be a horseman.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

If you have the $$ to buy a saddle for every horse you have - go for it. Otherwise, buy a saddle that is comforatble for both you and your horse and don't worry about it. Of course, if your backside is as big as mine, the saddle color won't matter - 'cause no one will be able to see it!!!


----------



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i have never heard of that i have a tan saddle i use on my chestnut appy, my black appy, and my buckskin paint and if they were a color scheme for them it would be a hard one to match cause they are realllly colorful just find one you like, and is comfortable to you and yor horse


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

you want your horse to be complimented with the colors you put on them , tan doesn't even look good on grey ......... whatever looks best but i think that grey horses look good in black , when i want to find a color for a specific colored horse i do like red roan horse being ridden in like google and then look at the pics and see what people put on there red roan and it is so easy that way so yeah i looked and there is just black saddles and like one brown saddle but he is like white .......


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

It is not the color of the horse but what is in that year. If you do not show it does not matter. Also depends on what you show in.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

dee said:


> If you have the $$ to buy a saddle for every horse you have - go for it. Otherwise, buy a saddle that is comforatble for both you and your horse and don't worry about it. Of course, if your backside is as big as mine, the saddle color won't matter - 'cause no one will be able to see it!!!


 
that is my though exactly. Brown goes with anything, doesn't it?


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

honestly as long as the saddle is tan, black, or brown. it doesn't matter what color the horse it's on. eveb if your going to show. what matters is that your tack matches. but thats only if you show! i know people who ride in a brown western saddle with a black and pink breast collor and a black bridle. lol because thats what they found.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

I know what you are meaning , My horse is a buckskin and I dont think any saddle looks good on her except black . I dont like the saddle matching my horse . Like a bay with brown , or a gray with gray .


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If you're showing, you'll want your saddle to look good on your horse, but if you're just hacking out on trails, heck, you can have a PINK saddle.


----------



## Shiny (Feb 9, 2011)

A pink Saddle would be Awesome !!!!! LOL


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ditto to NRHAreiner and mom2pride

Unless you plan on showing, it does not matter what tack you put on your horse. As long as it fits and suits your purpose, great!

But if you show, you need to follow the "trends". Dark oil saddles used to be the thing, but now that trend has moved to light oil saddles. Breastcollars used to be in style, now the trend is to not wear one. So if you show, it is more of the fashion you need to keep up with! While at the same time making sure the colors you use complement you and your horse.


----------

